# Perimenopause



## 19123 (Jan 16, 2006)

I am a 45 female and I am starting down the perimenopause highway! I have been having bowel problems the past few months--that I have never had before. I am noticing a trend that right before my period and sometimes during my period I have D or I have multiple bowel movements.. I have been to a doc and he says probably IBS. Do any other ladies have problems right before their period or during their period? If so, what do you take for it? And do you take it all month or just around your period. Thanks for listening....


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Many women have worsening symptoms just before and during their period some even notice a flare up around ovulation time. I'm 42 and perimenapause is rearing it's ugly head for me too. I run mostly c but just before or during my period the pain is worse and I get d a lot of the time, but it's always been that way. What I have noticed over the last couple of years is irregular periods ranging anywhere from 21 to 33 days but usually around 26 or so. I also expierence more anxiety just before my period starts which again has happened within the last couple of years. All I can say is it's fun being a girl. Hang in there.


----------



## 19123 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Kazzy- Do you take anything for your bowel issues or just ride it out?? Thanks


----------



## tkfuzzkid (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi there;I am in the menopause process, am still having periods. I have IBS-D, and I take pepto and immodium for that all the time anyhow. I went thru a period for about a year or 2 of extreme nervousness. In talking with other women, I discovered that the symptoms of menopause vary from woman to woman. You might try talking to other family members who have had or are going thru menopause. I have an aunt who went thru the same nervousness during her menopause that I did. By the way, I am a member of the Gather commnunity - www.gather.comand there is a menopause group there that you might want to join. It is at -www.menopauseandyou.gather.comBy the way, I call it a woman's 2nd puberty; rather than menopause or perimenopause.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Katcsr, I usually just try to relax and ride it out, but I know for some women symptoms can be pretty severe and they may need meds, some swear by Midol it's simple and readily available and can help with some of the common symptoms.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When they survey woman at any time of life it is common for woman who have no other GI issues at any time to get GI issues around the time of their cycle (which ones can vary between woman).IBSers often find symptoms are worse around their period. I think when you start the perimenopausal thing it can be worse as the hormones can fluxuate more than they usually do.I think today I have ovulation pain for the first time in my life, hormones are such fun....not! I feel for those that have to deal with that all the time.I dealt with a fibroid last year that had to be removed. Since then things have been much more normal, but given that the last couple of periods were shorter than usual I may be getting closer to the end of the perimenopausal thing. Good luck.K.


----------

